# importance of dog food



## Tom n Jerry Family (May 26, 2019)

Please give a rating of Nestle - Purina dog food out of 10


----------



## Christine_72 (Aug 1, 2018)

Zero out of 10. Not a food i would ever feed.


----------



## Pacificsun (Jun 11, 2019)

It depends, and it's not that simple. Breeders used to swear by particular Purina formulas (like ProPlan). But the original Purina company (Checkerboard Square) (was a pioneer in dog food development) was bought out by Nestle (which has not so good a track record). Are they cutting corners, is the question now. Instead of single brand name, I would look more at feeding formats, and rotate them (hedge my bets) regarding commercial products. Staring with a Limited Ingredient Diet. More (of whatever is listed on a label, like 20 different ingredients) is not necessarily better. Too many complications. Because there are just more ingredients that could be at issue. Pick one protein and one carb. And keep that ingredient label simple. Of course it should have the right vitamins & minerals. And NO pea protein. Pea protein just takes up an "ingredient position" (among the first five) that should be meat protein instead! Better yet, try and augment your dog's diet with (human grade) protein (minimally cooked, very low fat, ground meat). And steam a carb like Sweet Potato. You can support that diet with Sojo's "Pre-Mix" with all the right supplements, and all you add is Protein. But you "can" use a canned PF food. Just shift the brands around from Purina to Natural Balance to Wellness. I would be very careful about feeding chicken, or anything with a chicken additive. What goes into a commercial Pet Food is NOT first quality prime cut, but what is NOT fit for human consumption can be a part of most of Pet "Feed" products. They are technically formulated to be a "livestock feed" (enough to keep you pet nutritionally alive) but not necessarily promoting especially good health as the dog ages. Check out the "Truth About Pet Food" which does not sell anything, does not take kickbacks, doesn't advertise, and the Newsletter is free to anyone who signs up. You may search the TAPF archives on ANY subject of interest, including your question about "Purina" and find out their history.


----------



## Aquarius (Nov 29, 2019)

Tips to improve dog health 
There are some tips 
1-	Avoid toxic foods 
2-	Use antioxident foods 
3-	Avoid cooking meats and chicken 
4-	Avoid gluten
5-	Use green lentils 
6-	Avoid rice to eat 
7-	Don’t over feed 
8-	Use pure water 
9-	Add coconut oil in food of your dog 
10-	Wash your dogs food bowl regualrly


----------

